# FF Camera Sleeve?



## dstppy (May 28, 2013)

So, I've discovered the irony of my 5DmkII and the shorty forty . . . 

If I treat it like a super-sized P&S, what camera bag would fit that, and only that?

I'm basically looking for a body-only case, that's just a hair bigger, and will fit with the pancake on.

Ideas?


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 28, 2013)

I presume you don't mean gripped? My 1D X with the 40/2.8 fits perfectly in a Lowepro Utility Pouch 100 AW.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 28, 2013)

I have a bunch of old leather camera cases, I wonder if they might fit a 5D series body. I suspect that they are not wide enough or deep enough though.

I'll have to try now that you have mentioned it. I'll try my 40D as well, but I suspect that they are Rebel Sized, and that the digital bodies are deeper to make room for the electronics and LCD.

Its a shame, they are beautiful.


----------



## Dylan777 (May 28, 2013)

Not sleeve, but this sling bag is so small. I start using it more than my RS7.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?O=orderHistory&A=details&Q=&sku=871445&is=REG


----------



## sanj (May 28, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I have a bunch of old leather camera cases, I wonder if they might fit a 5D series body. I suspect that they are not wide enough or deep enough though.
> 
> I'll have to try now that you have mentioned it. I'll try my 40D as well, but I suspect that they are Rebel Sized, and that the digital bodies are deeper to make room for the electronics and LCD.
> 
> Its a shame, they are beautiful.



It is indeed a beauty! But what happens when you take a photo? The leather hangs at the bottom? Does that not increase the chances of blur when windy? 
But love the case in any case.


----------



## wickidwombat (May 28, 2013)

http://www.lenscoat.com/camera-pouches-c-30_7.html

check out the body bag i think that would be just fine for a 5D with 40mm

i have the with lens version for my wife it fits a 5D+24-70 perfectly
i also have a little body bag for my eos-M

I really like the lens coat products and their service is good too
with reasonable shipping even to here in australia


----------



## dstppy (May 28, 2013)

Awesome, you post a question, get a lot of good suggestions in the morning. This is how the internet SHOULD work 

Yes, neuro, I meant ungripped but that will work too.

Thanks guys; these are all really good choices.

I'll have to look over the LensCoat stuff in detail later; looks like they've got some stuff I've been looking for for storage as well.

Excellent response time!

-Ernie


----------



## alexanderferdinand (May 30, 2013)

Is this a bag for a AE1- Program? Looks very similar to it, although mine looms a bit more used after 30 years.....


----------

